# Whey Protein vs Blends (whey, milk, casein)



## Tha Don (Nov 30, 2003)

when do you guys recommend i have my whey only shakes (MM Promax)?

and when should i have my protein blend shakes (MetRx Protein Plus)?

like what times of day is one superior to the other?

ATM i have whey (promax) at breakfast and pre/postWO, and then Met-Rx before bed, this cool?

peace


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 30, 2003)

yes this cool.ATM i have whey (promax) at breakfast and pre/postWO, and then Met-Rx before bed.

peace
blended proteins take any where up to 3-5 hrs to digest,giving you a consant release of amino acids in to the system. whey hydro/isolates are very fast absorbing.to slow down your bed time protein meal you can take some flax or a tbsp of natt p/b.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> http://www.planetmuscle.com/features/5_3/protein_bible.html


this has all the info you need!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 30, 2003)

well before bed i have... cottage cheese + nat.PB, bran flakes, and the Met-RX blend with a tsp of walnut oil

are you saying just whey would be okay as i am slowing digestion with fats?

when would a blend be a good idea? like during the day to boost my protein amount with a meal or something i'm guessing? if not maybe i won't bother with blend proteins

(btw gonna check that article now)

peace


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> well before bed i have... cottage cheese + nat.PB, bran flakes, and the Met-RX blend with a tsp of walnut oil
> 
> are you saying just whey would be okay as i am slowing digestion with fats?
> ...


its all amatter of how much you want to spend on supps


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 30, 2003)

great link man, answered most of what i wanted to find out

lean mass matrix looks pretty damm good, but is also pretty damm expensive, might try Met-Rx enginered nutrition MRP (but i might have to take it with a few banannas or a meal to up the carbs a bit)

peace


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

Most of the time, I use blends, but occasionally, I'll use straight whey or casein...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2003)

Try Isomatrix by syntrax if you want a good blend! Whey isolate/milk isolate/soy isolate.


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey dg806, how's the flavor on the Isomatrix? I was thinking of trying it...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2003)

Just tried the vanilla sunrise and I was suprised....really good straight out of the jug!! I would love to try the chocolate hurricane! You need to try it..........


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

Cool. I'll go pick up a bottle... Thanks dg806.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2003)

Anytime........


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Dec 10, 2003)

without creating a shit disturbance, i must point out that peanut butter or any other food has NO IMPACT on the absorption rates of amino acids/ peptides from whatever protein source that was ingested.  FAts and Carbs are brought into your system via other pathways that that of protein and thus do not compete/impede the progress of the protein breakdown in any way.  what the fats may do is increase/decrease  transit time depending on how much is eaten but this has nothing to do with protein. fats also increast the sense of satiety.  so you may go longer periods of time without eating.  they also may increase the amount of free fatty acids in your bloodstream thereby reducing the need of your body to tap into your protein stores ( muscle) 
night time a slower acting protein would be fine, as everyone has stated.  after/before a workout a faster digesting protein like whey would be better.  if you eat every 2-3 hours, it doesn't make a difference.

if you can handle the carbs,then put skim milk powder in with your whey protein throughout the day. or if the carbs are a no go, then get a milk protein ( sodium caseinate seems to be better than calcium caseinate ) or milk and egg protein to mix with the whey.  if you are going to go long times between meals, stick to the caseinates.  

sometimes people talk of whey blends when they actually mean whey concentrate; not that the protein is a blend of whey, casein and egg or whatever. Prolab pure whey is a whey concentrate product- not much of the protein is broken down.  Unlike other protein products whose protein is derived from fractionates of the whey, such as designer. this is true ifyou believe the labels and the advertising.

blended protein products of whey, casein and albumin would be good if you are going to go longer periods between meals.  

it doesn't matter to me as i eat every couple of hours.


----------

